# Cheap, flexible, and accurate enough



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Tape measures in the shop are like socks in the Dryer . Where they go nobody knows. I am like you now I have one good one and about 6 cheap ones.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks for the review, j. Seems like it'd be good to have in the car when antique shopping, home center visits, like the "rough order of magnitude" measurements. Carabiner is a nice change up from belt mount.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Maybe the socks and the tape measures have a secret burial place like the Elephants graveyard. I lose about 4-5 tapes every year. And they never resurface ever again.

I bought 2 of these tapes last time at HF but trying to use them is a chore. The markings are so small, even with reading glasses I have a lot of trouble and then on top of that, they put the metric scale with the inch scale and it is all jumbled together. The idea is great with the carabiner lock on the end but I wish it was at least a 1/2" or 3/4" tape so the print could be read by us folks with old worn-out eyes.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> Maybe the socks and the tape measures have a secret burial place like the Elephants graveyard. I lose about 4-5 tapes every year. And they never resurface ever again.
> 
> I bought 2 of these tapes last time at HF but trying to use them is a chore. The markings are so small, even with reading glasses I have a lot of trouble and then on top of that, they put the metric scale with the inch scale and it is all jumbled together. *The idea is great with the carabiner lock on the end but I wish it was at least a 1/2" or 3/4" tape so the print could be read by us folks with old worn-out eyes.*
> 
> - OldWrangler


Now I know you can't be talking about my eyes, I only have two sets of glasses to make them work right.


----------



## donaldpmoran (Aug 11, 2012)

Somehow with how many tape measures I have lost over the years, I do not think I have ever bought a tape measure. They have either been given to me or, for cheap ones, HF free coupon.


----------

